# Best wood for coffee table stained deep chocolate brown?



## binaryclock (Mar 22, 2009)

Any ideas of what the best wood to use for a coffee table that will be stained deep chocolate brown? I was thinking of using maple, but my wife wants it 1 1/2 thick and maple is extremely heavy and expensive at that thickness.

I was looking at using poplar for cost savings, or cherry for a lighter weight but will the green tint show through a dark tint and will cherry be able to be stained the deep chocolate without showing a red tinge? 

Any ideas?

thanks,

bc


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I am probably not going to be any help at all...but here it goes. I don't know where you live but maple is 1/2 the price of cherry normally, so I don't see the cost savings. I would _never_ stain cherry either. If you are looking for "cheap" (which I don't understand when people are putting that much effort into a project why the scrimp on material...whats a couple more bucks ?) Then I would say poplar is your best bet.

If it was me I would just use walnut, it's already about the prettiest deep chocolate brown a guy is going to see. No staining, just natural beauty.


----------



## binaryclock (Mar 22, 2009)

Cost wasn't the reason for using Cherry, weight was. Poplar is about 2.20/bf, and maple is about 6.00/bf so there is quite a bit of savings on that.

The reason I'm asking is that if it's going to be a deep chocolate brown, would the grain/colour of the wood even show through? I'm thinking that a beautiful maple grain would just be a waste. 

Walnut is a good choice.. Never even considered it.. I'll check it out!

I'm just an amateur so this is why I'm asking.

thanks,

bc


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

What he said,If you want your wood a certain color why not get wood that's already that color?Save time and money on stain,you'll be happier with your table for many years to come.The sting of doing it cheap lasts far longer than the cost of doin' it real,but that's just me.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*I agree with the above*

I am a no-stainer kinda guy when it comes to new work.
If you go with walnut and a natural finish (no stain), you will save money on the stain not to mention other chemicals that will help level the color and a thousand more questions as to why the color isn't what you want it to be.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

The other problem with dark stain on light wood is the wear factor. Scratches, nicks and dents will reveal the light wood and ruin the dark facade going on. The advantage of Walnut, even stained is any scratches and nicks will simply reveal dark wood behind the stain.


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a comment on your thickness. Just trim on the underside all the way around with a 1" piece. That will save you alot of wood. I know you want weight but thats alot of extra money for weight. I also 2nd (or 3rd... can't remember) the walnut.


----------



## binaryclock (Mar 22, 2009)

CivilEngineer13 said:


> I have a comment on your thickness. Just trim on the underside all the way around with a 1" piece. That will save you alot of wood. I know you want weight but thats alot of extra money for weight. I also 2nd (or 3rd... can't remember) the walnut.


Actually I don't want weight. The table will be like 220 lbs already and wanted to make sure my wife can at least move it a bit when cleaning. At that weight, it'd be tough to even push it on the carpet.

I thought about trimming it with 1" around the sides, but the problem with this is that the coffee table is just a rectangle. There are no drawers, shelves, nothing.

It is just 48" long x 24" wide top and bottoms with 24" wide x 14" high sides. Just a plain rectangle (sort of the modern minimalistic look.) By trimming with 1" around, it would look funny and not quite as sleek and clean.

Thanks for the comments though!


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

*coffee table wood*

If you are looking for a nice chocolate brown wood you might price out some peruvian walnut. Nice uniform color,light in weight and works great.The table shown here is peruvian walnut with holly and marble tops.


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

220lbs?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Besides Walnut, you might consider Mahogany.


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

Aspen cheap, easy to stain and ligth.


----------

